# Foto rendern



## Sliver (2. Juni 2005)

Grüße,

ich suche eine Möglichkeit um Teile oder das ganze Foto zu rendern.
Als Beispiel:

Vorher:
http://www.wow-europe.com/shared/wow-com/images/news/2005-05/honortabard-screen.jpg

Nachher:
http://www.ewigweh.de/teryn/honortabard.jpg

Gibts da eine Möglichkeit über Photoshop oder ein anderes Program?

Danke im vorraus.

Sers
Sliver


----------



## Alexander Groß (2. Juni 2005)

Ich denke das beide Bilder mit einem 3D Programm(z.B. Cinema 4D oder 3D Max) erstellt wurden. Das erste schaut ja auch aus wie aus einem Spiel. Die Figur wurde 100% mit einem 3D Proggie erstellt. Meines Kenntnissstandes gibt es in PS kein Plugin das Rendern kann.

Alex


----------



## Leola13 (2. Juni 2005)

Hai,

da möchte ich mal so halb wiedersprechen.  ;-) 
Mit einem 3D-Programm geht das sicherlich besser,  aber neulich war hier im Forum ein Link zu einer PS Seite auf der solche Fantasiefiguren gezeichnet wurden.

Ich such später mal ob ich den Link wiederfinde, evtl. weiss ja auch jemand anders was ich meine.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## therealcharlie (2. Juni 2005)

Ich denke, SIlver meint, wie man aus Bild 1 als Ergebnis Bild 2 bekommen kann. Das funktioniert, indem man die Figur aus Bild 1 Sauber ausschneidet, am besten mit Pfaden, dann auf den Hintergrund aus einem anderen Foto platziert, die Ebene mit der Figur markiert (Strg+Ebene anklicken), eine neue Ebene erstellt und auf dieser die Auswahl mit Schwarz füllt. Danach noch mittels Perspektivisch Verzerren und transformieren den Schatten in Position bringen, gaußschen Weichzeichner drüberlaufen lassen und fertig. 
Falls ich mich in der Interpretation der Frage geirrt hab, tuts mir leid.


----------



## Sliver (2. Juni 2005)

Grüße,

genau das meine ich Charlie. 

Ich werds mal versuchen und mein Ergebnis vorbringen. 


Sers
Sliver


----------



## Sliver (2. Juni 2005)

Also mit dem Ausschneiden klappt natürlich ganz gut und der Hintergrund ist auch kein Problem, Schatten brauch ich nicht.
Das einzige was ich nicht hinkriege ist eben das es so wirkt wie auf dem 2. Bild.
Also das die Figur so gerendert wirkt...
Ich habs schon über Einstellungsebenen versucht um besondere Highlights hervor zubreingen aber das wird alles nicht. 


Sers
Sliver


----------



## Leola13 (7. Juni 2005)

Hai,

hier  ein Link zu einem Buch über Fantasie digtal painting. Passt hoffentlich zu dem was du suchst.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Ellie (7. Juni 2005)

Hallo Sliver,

ich kenne keinen Filter der automatisch 2D zu 3D macht. Schau dir genau die Verläufe in den einzelnen Flächen an, die kannst Du händisch nachzeichnen.

Alternative: ein 3D-Programm (kostenlos z.B. Blender) und dort die Firugine modellieren und texturieren. Lohnt sich nur, wenn Du mehr mit der Figur anfangen möchtest.

Für Einzelbilder: die Buchempfehlung von leola13 scheint nett zu sein.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## ShadowMan (8. Juni 2005)

Hi!

Das so real hinzubekommen dürfte schwierig werden. Richtig gut wirds nur mit 3d-Programm oder einem Grafik-Tableau. Klar, man könnte die Figur einfach freistellen, Schatten dran und fertig. Aber das reicht qualitativ lange nicht an das 2te Bild ran. Aber wie Ellie schon sagte: Wenn du mehr damit machen willst, dann ist ein 3d-Programm auf jeden Fall eine Empfehlung.

Lg,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Milur (8. Juni 2005)

Hallo Sliver

ich habe eben mal ein wenig rumgespielt. Versuch doch mal folgendes:
- Stell dir den Zwerg sauber frei.
- Kopier die Ebene --> Ebene 1
- Nimm aus Ebene 1 die Sättigung komplett 
- Helle Ebene 1 mittels Gradationskurven ein wenig auf (nur die Mitten hochziehen).
- nun auf Ebene 1 --> Filter --> Stilisierung --> Relief:
     - Winkel je nach Lichteinstrahlung
     - Höhe 1 oder 2
     - Stärke irgendwas um die 100%
- Jetzt Ebene 1 auf Lineares Licht stellen und mit der Deckkraft ein wenig spielen.

Das ist natürlich lange nicht gerendert, aber es bringt ein wenig mehr tiefe in dein Bild.
Der Nachteil ist, dass in manchen Bildbereichen Lichter entstehen können, die man dort vielleicht nicht haben wollte.
In unserem Fall z.b. im Bereich der Beine oder unter den Armen.
Und die kriegt man ganz einfach weg, im dem du ne Maske auf die ReliefEbene legst und dich dort austobst (z.b. den Verlauf von unten (schwarz) zur Zwerg-Mitte (weiß)).

Diese Relief-Sache ist auch leider nicht für alles geeignet, aber da dein Beispiel ein eher Comic-artiges BIld ist, kann man hier durchaus damit arbeiten.

P.S.:
Wenn du noch mehr Bilder aus WoW brauchst, sag mir welchen Character in welcher Pose und ich schick dir nen screenshot.

milur


----------

